# Funny ears



## breezie (Aug 13, 2007)

My QH mare suffered frostbite as a newborn foal,
resulting in her ears looking "stubby"
because most of the flesh fell off...
Would this affect her performance in the show ring?
Not necessarily performance, but judging.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

it shouldn't, it might effect if you were in a halter class, but i don't think that would in a riding class.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

yEP, although you won't beable to compete 'high' in any thing ie Dressage, Reining and Hacking. Although these sports AREN'T suppose to be judged on your horses appearence but it does wion you extra points if your horse is good looking with good bloodlines-TRUST ME!! Yes in Lead you would lose points, but hey as long as you have fun- thats all that counts!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

sweetypie16 said:


> yEP, although you won't beable to compete 'high' in any thing ie dressage,


I don't see how it would affect her competing in dressag as you don't actually get any marks based on looks and i've seen horss who have broken ther ear(making it floppy) compete succesfly in medium dressage so yeah

In the show ring however yes it will most likely affect her placing not her performance


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well wher i come from, if you don't have a half desent looking horse you don't do as well as the pretty horses that perform well. Geez show pony if you read on with my post you will find the answer, i am not repeating myself!! :roll: 



> but hey as long as you have fun- thats all that counts!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I wasn't trying to have a go at you or anything sweetypie

Breezie and i never said anything about not having a half decent looking horse i just said in dressage that the horses ears shouldn't affect their scores obviously in the showring it will

Also i think dressage is more objective than in the show ring and yes the overall appearance of a combination will affect the judges initial opinion of the horse however particularly in dressage if a test is ridden accurately with good tempo, impulsion, submission, on a supple horse with elastic movement the fact that there ears aren't right should not and would not matter


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats alright then. Yes ok i agree with you there showpony but ok, say these two horses and riders where exactly as good as each other, one has stubby ears and the other has perfect conformation, which one would win? I have seen it so many times, over and over again. My mother DID judge at shows, and Dressage events and she said how stupid it was of judges to not pay attention to 'not well put together' horses. I don't think any one wins in this situation! :wink:


----------

